# Please help me find Chandler, AZ sender in 85308



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm hoping Arizona members can help me figure this out. The post office delivered a package today from zip 85308 to me in NY zip 10023. It was sent from Arizona on 7/12/07 and had a very unclear label that had been damaged - the box was also an $8.95 flat rate box mailed with a $4.60 label, so I was asked to pay $4.35 to make up the difference. Inside was a plant bag with a little water and a goopy brown mess, probably a decayed plant or plants of some kind, surrounded by some white peanuts. This might have been sent to me in error. I've ordered or traded plants with 3 people in Arizona, sending them the same message. Do you know who this might be on the forums, from zip 85308?

I think this was sent to me in error and I'm hoping the sender sees this so that he/she can sort this out.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Please help me find Chandler, Arizona sender in 85308 zip of this plant shipment*

Package was sent from Glendale, which is about 40 min from Chandler.

Just a pointer for anyone mailing out that I always try to do - please put tape or clear plastic over your paper label. This helps protect the label from water damage in the event of rain. The label was so badly damaged the package didn't get to me for 3 weeks.


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Please help me find Chandler, Arizona sender in 85308 zip of this plant shipment*

FYI...I don't think you can put tape over the barcode though. I think it mucks up the ability to scan the item...but tape should be put on everything else!


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Good point, though I've put clear tape over the bar code without messing up the scan. I'd be careful though and just cover the address info with tape.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Please help me find Glendale, AZ sender in 85308*

Correction, sender mailed from Glendale, AZ, which is about 40 min from Chandler. Still not sure of sender.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Etan,

I really hope you find out who this came from...I'm sure someone out there is missing some plants and are discussing it with the seller via pm, lets hope they set up and do the right thing.

Roy


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Fishstein: check your PM. I had a question about something else but I don't know if you've seen it.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I live in west Phoenix, Glendale is about across the street, but I just can't think of who is in Glendale that would be selling plants.

Have you tried to go to our AAPE forum and see if anybody there knows about this.

You can follow the link in Roy's or my sig line.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Fishstein, I made the thread you asked me to on AAPE

here it is, you may want to check it periodically to see if there is any action over there that will help you.

http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=1813.0

Good luck


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks goalcreas, I really appreciate it.
By the way, very nice forum you guys have. And with all that sun, you must be able to grow some great plants outdoors or with light from skylights/windows.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

outdoors GOOD 
skylight or light thru windows BAD:heh: 

Any light that gets in lets heat in, you don't want to add to the overworked air condition any more then you have to.


----------

